# Is this a normal practice?



## smithmiller6 (May 19, 2009)

I'm having a new roof put on due to hurricane Ike. I noticed the crew that was sent over is simply taking off the old shingles and then laying new tarp paper over the old tarp paper before putting on the new shingles.

Is this a normal practice?

They did in fact replace one peice of plywood so far on the back of the house. when I asked how they knew to replace it, they said they could feel the sag with their feet. Shouldn't they also take up all the old tar paper to know if there is damage underneath?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

tar paper, not tarp paper. Personally I'd fire my guys for doing that, how else can you inspct the roof deck for rotten wood? We discussed this in another forum and it seemed like 80% of the posters agreed with me that tearing off the felt was the right thing to do. The other 20% said it's allowable by code in their area. 

IMO do the job right or do not do the job at all. If they did happen to go over any rotten wood, you're going to have problems in the future. I ask again, how do they know there was no rotten wood? 


Faster and easier is not better. At my company we are all about doing what's better, and let's face it; Tearing off the felt isn't that hard a thing to do and won't cost any more or less to leave it on. From a purely business point of view, why would the contractor not want to off the felt and expose the wood when rotten wood may be present, thus needing to be replaced, thus increasing the unit of sale via change order? In other words, rotten wood replacement costs extra. That's more profit for the contractor to dot he job right. Then again the most common business model in the construction/remodeling industry is this: Do the bare minimum, do what's faster and easier, and if the customer complains maybe fix it. That's not my strategy, but it's the hacks that seem to prosper.



If they cut this corner, what other corners do you think they may have cut? Good luck!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Much of the possible bad wood deck sheathing can be determined from walking on it, but not necessarily all of it. What about the spots that they did not actually step on?

Now, when the roof is removed is the Only viable time to inspect and replace as required, any damaged or delaminating deck sheathing.

To not uncover and inspect it is a poor version of customer service, even if it winds up costing less to not replace any wood now.

I agree with Grumpy on his entire thought process regarding this also.

Ed


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

I have to agree with Grumpy and Ed. Tear the damn paper while you're already there. Make sure everything is properly nailed, nothing rotten, etc.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

mossrisjhons said:


> absolutely yes




You are agreeing that it is normal practice to leave the old felt paper on and not inspect the deck sheathing to see if it may need repairs or replacement?

*???*


Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

He's not a roofer Ed. He's upping his post count.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

The OP posted this same question on 4-5 forums so far that I have seen.

Ed


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what kind of responces he receives.

I have seen some guys around here word their contracts "felt as needed" and not only leave the old felt on, but then not even put new felt over it unless some rips.

I've seen guys ride around all year with the 6 rolls of paper in the back of the truck.


----------

